# A remember when moment about meat prices



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 28, 2014)

On another board we were discussing the price of meat, mainly beef. When my kids were teens (in the late 70s/early 80s), a red-letter grocery shopping day for me was when hamburger was on sale 5 lbs/$1. Now hamburger is $5 for one pound! Just last weekend, DD bought a roast "cheap" at a mere $6/lb.

Now that I think about it, when Whatsisname, the Father of My Children, was still in school, we bought chicken for $.29/lb (or on sale for $.19/lb) and hamburger for $.15/lb. 

Yanno? I think I really did like it better when we had monks in the cellar with quill pens and only the three network channels and PBS on television. And gas was $.10/gallon unless there was a gasoline war and we only had to pay $.6/gallon.

Can't afford to eat much anymore and can't afford to drive much anymore, either!


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 28, 2014)

We still eat and we still drive.LOL  Prices were cheap back then but wages were even lower. It hurts to pay such high prices but I really can afford to buy more now than I could back then.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 28, 2014)

I agree with Rkunsaw, that way back then we earned a lot less too...but, I was hoping that prices wouldn't get as high as they are today.  Just bought some lean 97% ground beef for $3.99 a pound, it's cheaper at times.  http://www.thepeoplehistory.com/70yearsofpricechange.html


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 28, 2014)

Wow. An increase of $20 in their basket in just five years. 

You're right about wages. We lived in West Texas during the years when we got really cheap hamburger and really cheap gas. I bet it's not that cheap out there now, though!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 28, 2014)

My favorite meat, BACON,  is now out of sight.  DANG !!


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 28, 2014)

I love bacon too, Falcon, I have to limit myself on the amount though, I eat mostly chicken.  Yes, the prices have gone through the roof, too bad there has been no increase in wages in years to keep up.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 28, 2014)

And our SS increase for 2015 is supposed to be less than last year. Last year it was 1 1/2%. So this year 1%? 1 1/4%? Falcon, it doesn't look like you'll be bringing home the bacon...


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 1, 2014)

Beef has gotten pretty much out of my league.  I eat mostly chicken nowdays.


----------

